# Devizes CC&C site



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have just booked 3 nights fom Sunday at Devizes CC&C.

We have fancied going there for some time so we are looking forward to the trip.

Any recommends within walking distance ie 10 or 12 mile round trip?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Devizes*

Hi

All I can tell you is that there is a very traditional pub within close distance.

Russell


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

You can walk along the canal bank into Devizes, a nice little country town well worth a visit. There are several good pubs along the canal bank in either direction with good walking all around, and theThree Magpies just outside the site gates does a very nice pint and meal.
RD


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

The Barge Inn is 1 mile along the canal in the opposite direction to Devizes, good food and log fires.


We've had many a good Sunday lunch in the Three Magpies over the years, but my brother in law went there last weekend and he said that it had gone expensive,£10 for one course, and the portions were smaller than they used to be


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Walk out the site and turn right along the tow path and there is a nice pub just over a mile away on the opposite side (bridge adjacent).

Never stayed at that site but we did stay at Lower Foxhangers and walked past the C&CC main site and it looked nice. Tried to get in there this Easter but no chance!

Its a really nice walk in the other direction up past the bank of locks (Caen Hill Locks) to Devizes as well.

Have a good time.

Mark


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Senator said:


> Hi
> 
> Walk out the site and turn right along the tow path and there is a nice pub just over a mile away on the opposite side (bridge adjacent).Mark


That's The Barge Inn


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

DavidRon said:


> The Barge Inn is 1 mile along the canal in the opposite direction to Devizes, good food and log fires.


That's it - The Barge Inn.

I also recall there is quite a nice tea room at the top of Caen Hill locks.

Mark


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies

I suppose the pubs are open all day so it sounds more like a stagger than a walk  :wink: 

But it will be good to be on the cut again, if not on the water


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its a well known 'fact' that Wadsworth's 6X isn't its best in Devizes (where its brewed by the canal)


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello Geoff,

We were at Devizes CCC site last November on our "Maiden Voyage" you can see some photo's in my album with the same name. The following is a picture of the aforementioned Caen Locks 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=101110

It is a nice walk along the canal with lots of wild life. We saw a few Herons and a Kingfisher. The Three Magpies just a short walk from the site has a nice fire and the Ale is good.........apparently!

The shower block onsite was spotless 

Have a good time.

Regards

Dean


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nice campsite at the rear of the three magpies


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Somewhere well worth a visit is the National Trust village and other facilities at Lacock Abbey, it houses the Fox Talbot Photography Museum too and the actual abbey has been featured in such things as the location for films, Harry Potter, Pride and Prejudice, Cranford, The Other Boleyn Girl and Wolfman. The village itself is well worth a walk round with an interesting Church and there is excellent pub food and other eateries available in the village!

More details from;

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-lacockabbeyvillage/

this is under 8 miles from the excellent C&CC site at Devizes.

Caen Hill locks is a beautiful site to visit for a walk the picture below comes from an excellent series with more details at;
http://www.luphen.org.uk/public/2004/2004caenhill.htm

the tea room is very good and serves light meals

Enjoy your time there, we did and will go back. The site is very well kept and the facilities are spotless and the warden very friendly and helpful.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We live approx 1/2 mile from the site and can recommend several local pubs if you need them. 

Lacock as mentioned is lovely - also worth a visit is Bradford-on-Avon, Castle Combe village and Bath. Marlborough is also nice with some different shops. 

Devizes market day is on a Thursday - good market but if you are not in the mood for shopping, avoid the town centre before 3pm as it gets really busy.

There is a short walk on top of Roundway Hill (approx 4 miles from the site) that gives fantastic views over our beautiful Wiltshire countryside. PM if you need any directions or more info. 

Enjoy - its lovely here.
Sally


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there is motorhome parking at Laycock Abbey?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We parked our MH in the car park there without any problems, access was OK and it was close to the village (you cannot take vehicles into centre) - it is a great place to visit. As you enter the village the parking is clearly signposted.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There should be plenty of room in the National Trust carpark at Lacock this time of year!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just back from Devizes CC&C and what an excellent place to stay a few days. I would recommend it to anyone for a very pleasant short break.

The weather was superb - never saw a cloud from Sunday to Thursday - and it was more than warm enough to stay out all day - both relaxing with a book and also with a pint.

We walked into Devizes, visited Laycock, but unfortunately the Abbey was closed, which means we will have to go back! Also walked to the Barge and beyond on the bikes.

The site and facilities were spotless and the Wardens pleasant and helpful.  

Not surprised its a very popular site - we will make time to go back


----------



## frankcoffi (Mar 3, 2008)

*canal locks*

The Caen locks are well worth a visit.It is supposed to take a canal boat all day to go from the lower reaches to the top.I was walking and it took me about the same time,even with the missus putting me over her shoulder !!!! Talk about puffed ! Have a great time. :wink:


----------

